# Pot smoking leading to testicular cancer?



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Dope Amine said:


> I disagree sir!
> 
> I submit that it is more dangerous to be overweight and continue to eat unhealthy food than it is to have testicles and smoke cannabis. Also I am very skeptical about this study. Mostly for it's poor design, but also for the fact that cannabinoids have been shown to shrink tumors.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree that the study isn't unbiased, but I was talking about how I actually felt. Not whether the study was right/wrong.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Joseph said:


> Oh I agree that the study isn't unbiased, but I was talking about how I actually felt. Not whether the study was right/wrong.


...good point. I receed the part where I disagreed with you


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

All good  Didn't mean to give you the wrong idea.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

In all honesty I was looking for an excuse to go off about how cannabis has been misunderstood and wrongfully persecuted


----------

